

Use GitHub as Your Professional Portfolio - attila_domokos
http://www.adomokos.com/2014/07/use-github-as-your-professional.html

======
edoceo
We require this for our hiring. Our applicant tool collects GitHub and dozens
of other sites (including HN) into one (long) page. I then A/B candidates side
by side sans name and picture (props to HBR for that idea). We then vote on
candidates, top rank gets a call and trial gig.

~~~
jpace121
How does you system handle people who don't necessarily have large online
presences do to other commitments. It seems like if you weed people out
largely by what you can find on GitHub and Hacker News, you'd have lots of
false negatives.

~~~
edoceo
The submissions are not restricted to just the online profile. We have resume
data side by side as well has having their submitted materials (code example,
portfolio pics). The top comparison is how candidates answer our application
questions,

The system is only practical for technical positions (code/design). We still
have to find HR and Sales/Marketing/Advertising the traditional ways (business
networking is our preferred)

------
krapp
On the one hand, this makes sense.

On the other hand, my github profile is full of personal projects which I have
the luxury of slacking off on if I want to, and I don't want to have to
consider how that looks to HR people looking for reasons to filter me into the
wastebasket.

